# Picked up _JAVA_OPTIONS: -Xmx512M



## cappugino (24. Jun 2015)

Guten Tag liebe Community,
und zwar bekomme ich auf meinem Arbeits-Rechner immer folgende Meldung bei der Ausführung eines Java Scriptes: 
Picked up _JAVA_OPTIONS: -Xmx512M
Scheinbar weißt JAVA darauf hin, dass ich 512 MB RAM freigegeben habe. 

Wie kann ich diese Meldung ausschalten bzw. deaktivieren? Ich habe die Einstellung selber nie vorgenommen. 
Im Internet bin ich auf keine Lösung gestoßen :rtfm:

MfG


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Jun 2015)

Moin,

ich schon ;-)
https://www.google.de/search?q=Pick...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=kWKKVdTBGoP-ygPKj5fQAg

Gruß Klaus


----------



## cappugino (24. Jun 2015)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> ich schon ;-)
> https://www.google.de/search?q=Pick...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=kWKKVdTBGoP-ygPKj5fQAg
> ...


Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag Klaus... 
Die "Lösungen" haben alle nicht geholfen und die Optionen wurden von den Leuten selber hinzugefügt. Also keine für mich dabei. Bei mir war die Option einfach" dabei.


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Jun 2015)

Moin,



cappugino hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir war die Option einfach dabei


Wo denn genau ??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Joose (24. Jun 2015)

cappugino hat gesagt.:


> Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag Klaus...



Ist er durchaus 



cappugino hat gesagt.:


> Die "Lösungen" haben alle nicht geholfen und die Optionen wurden von den Leuten selber hinzugefügt. Also keine für mich dabei. Bei mir war die Option einfach" dabei.



Du hast gemeint du hast nichts gefunden, aber zwischen nicht finden und nicht funktionieren ist ein Unterschied.
Auch hast du nicht erwähnt was du bereits probiert hast, also kann es natürlich vorkommen das jemand etwas vorschlägt was du schon längst probiert hast.
Daher solche Antworten nicht einfach als Unsinn abstempeln 

Wo scheint denn diese Ausgabe auf? Ich hatte noch nie so eine Ausgabe auch nicht wenn ich den Speicher begrenzt/erhöht habe.


----------



## stg (24. Jun 2015)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Wo scheint denn diese Ausgabe auf? Ich hatte noch nie so eine Ausgabe auch nicht wenn ich den Speicher begrenzt/erhöht habe.



Die erscheint in der Konsole bei Initialisierung der VM. Die Meldung kann man auch nicht abschalten (ohne die default-Einstellung zu entfernen), allenfalls irgendwo ins Nichts umleiten, so dass sie nicht in der Konsole erscheint. Allerdings stell ich mir die Frage "Wozu das Ganze?" Stört doch nicht...


----------



## Dompteur (24. Jun 2015)

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Problem:
* Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du ?
* Welche Java-Implementierung ? Welche Version ?
* Passiert das bei jeden Java-Programm, das du aufruft oder nur bei bestimmten ?

Nachtrag:
Ich habe inzwischen herausgefunden, dass diese Meldung in Java bewusst eingebaut wurde und auch nicht abschaltbar ist. JAVA_TOOL_OPTIONS dient dazu Optionen, die sonst in der Kommandozeile angegeben werden, über die Environment-Variable zu setzen.
Da eine unabsichtlich gesetzte Environment-Variable aber nicht so einfach erkennbar ist, wird das Vorhandensein dieser von Java in der Konsole angezeigt.

Weitere Infos:
JVM(TM) Tool Interface 1.2.1
https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8039152


----------



## cappugino (29. Jun 2015)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Ist er durchaus
> Du hast gemeint du hast nichts gefunden, aber zwischen nicht finden und nicht funktionieren ist ein Unterschied.
> Auch hast du nicht erwähnt was du bereits probiert hast, also kann es natürlich vorkommen das jemand etwas vorschlägt was du schon längst probiert hast.
> Daher solche Antworten nicht einfach als Unsinn abstempeln
> ...



Kann man evtl 2-deutig sehen. 
LösungsVORSCHLÄGE gab es, aber keine Lösungen für mein Problem. 
Ich hab nur geschrieben das ich keine Lösungen gefunden habe. 

@stg: Wo kann ich denn die default Einstellung entfernen? 

Seid mir nicht böse wenn ich von eclipse und java nicht die größte Ahnung habe ^^ Bin Fisi und lieber an der Hardware dran, als an der Porgrammierung. 

@Dompteur : 
Windows 7 
Java Version 8 Update 31 (Build 1.8.0_31-b13)
Das Problem tritt immer auf. Manchmal kommt die Meldung wenn ich eine Methode aufrufe über eine andere Klasse, direkt am ende der Methode. Als sozusagen mitten in der Ausgabe. 

Meine Arbeitskollgen haben das Problem nicht. Auch wenn sie die selbe Software wie ich nutzen bzw. genutzt haben. 
Ich hab mehrere Jre´s und jdk´s verwendet, immer dasselbe Problem. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass in der registry i-was eingestellt ist. Weil sonst würde das Problem nach der re-installation nicht auftreten. (vermute ich) 

Die Ausgabe ist schon nervig. Man will am Ende eine schöne Ausgabe haben und nicht nen roten Text der aussieht wie ne Fehlermeldung.  Zumal ich die option nie gewählt habe.


----------



## Dompteur (29. Jun 2015)

Öffne die CMD Shell und gib folgendes ein:

```
set | find "OPTION"
```
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, solltest du sehen, dass du eine entsprechende Environment Variable definiert hast.

Wie du dann weiter vorgehst, kannst du hier nachlesen: How do I edit the Java's overriding Environment Variable? | Frequently Asked Questions | Documentation
Lass dich nicht davon verwirren, dass es hier um eine Hilfsseite für ein bestimmtes Programm geht...


----------



## cappugino (30. Jun 2015)

Dompteur hat gesagt.:


> Öffne die CMD Shell und gib folgendes ein:
> 
> ```
> set | find "OPTION"
> ...



Jawoll !  
Muchisimas gracias

 Die Meldung ist weg und Eclipse funktioniert ohne Probleme. 

Dankeschön auch an die anderen Helfer !


----------

